# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGQ_2_04SD released.LG P710,P712,P713,P713GO,P714,P715 and P716 added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGQ_2_04SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG P710,P712,P713,P713GO,P714,P715 and P716.

----------

